# Ronnie James Dio gestorben



## astrosfan (17 Mai 2010)

*Der ehemalige Sänger der Heavy-Metal-Band Black Sabbath, Ronnie James Dio, ist im Alter von 67 Jahren gestorben.*



 
Ozzys Nachfolger: Metal-Legende Ronnie James Dio beim Montreux Jazz Festival im Jahr 2007. 

«Mein Herz ist gebrochen, Ronnie ist entschlafen», teilte Dios Frau Wendy am Sonntag auf der Website ronniejamesdio.com mit. Eine Presseagent des Musikers bestätigte die Nachricht.

Metal-Legende Dio ersetzte Ozzy Osbourne bei Black Sabbath und trat später mit den Bands Heaven&Hell und Dio auf. Im vergangenen Herbst gab Dio bekannt, dass er an Magenkrebs leide.

Wendy Dio teilte mit, dass Freunde und Familienmitglieder die Gelegenheit gehabt hätten, sich bei ihrem Mann zu verabschieden. Zum Schluss schrieb sie: «Er mochte euch alle, und seine Musik ist unsterblich.» 

Quelle: Basler Zeitung

*R.I.P. Ronnie!*


----------



## General (17 Mai 2010)

Durch ihn habe ich gelernt Metal zu lieben


----------



## Punisher (18 Mai 2010)

Live fast, die young


R.I.P.


----------



## amon amarth (18 Mai 2010)

was für ne kacke... ich sag nur "stargazer"
was für ein verlust....... RIP !


----------



## JayP (19 Mai 2010)

Echt schade, dass er schon so früh sterben musste.

Durch seine Musik ist er aber eh unsterblich geworden, habe ua immer noch 

Holy Diver von Ihm im Ohr:thumbup:


----------



## dasboob (1 Juni 2010)

Was für ein Verlust! Rest in Peace


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Juni 2010)

*Möge er in Frieden ruhen

Gruss Gollum*​


----------



## Karrel (28 Juni 2010)

The "Holy Diver" for ever!

R.I.P. Ronnie​


----------



## armin (29 Juni 2010)

toller Muslker


----------

